# 64 GTO front bumper!



## Seol21 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi fellas. I havent been on in over a year and just recently started working on my lemans again after being on hold for a while. The only thing i cant find anywhere is a front bumper for this thing. I've tried ebay, franks, you name it. Any ideas where i might be able to get one. Mine is not salvagable. 
thanks in advanced fellas.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Have a 64 front core in Pa.


----------



## Seol21 (Mar 14, 2011)

awesome! thanks allpawl. just emailed you. wouldn't happen to have a core support as well would you?


----------

